# wifi and other issues..



## KevTN (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello. I am posting for a friend. I have a droid x. He just bought a d3. His market keeps saying that he has market updates but will only dl by wifi. When he turns on wifi they cancel out. But he leaves the. Wifi on he doesn't receive his emails.

Any suggestions....he is 100% bone stock


----------



## jmcotto01 (Aug 27, 2011)

Probably has the data saver on. Go to menu/settings/data & battery manager. Then check data saver to see if it's on.

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki Forums


----------

